

European Banking Authority's risks of Bitcoin - rwmj
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/files/2014/07/EBA_VCrisks.png

======
oska
Here's the formal report from the EBA.

[http://www.eba.europa.eu/documents/10180/657547/EBA-
Op-2014-...](http://www.eba.europa.eu/documents/10180/657547/EBA-
Op-2014-08+Opinion+on+Virtual+Currencies.pdf)

The risk table submitted is on page 22 of this report.

